# Isengard Leveling Guide



## Vetaro (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi!  Ich bin gerade mit meinem Projekt fertig geworden, hier ist der Führer für Level 65 bis 75 von Dunland bis Isengard.  Hinweis: Dieser Beitrag ist aufgrund der Beschränkungen des Forums nicht so cool wie er in der Originalform sein könnte, und ich musste einige Bilder rauslassen. Das Original findet ihr hier.




> *Vorbereitung*
> 
> Ich nehme an, ihr habt Level 65 erreicht und entweder „Rise of Isengard" gekauft oder das Isengard-Questpacket im Spiel besorgt. Ansonsten braucht ihr nichts dringendes. Es ist egal, wie gut eure Ausrüstung ist, ihr werdet sie sobald wie möglich durch gelben Kram ersetzen.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## FarinHH (3. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön Arbeit von dir Vetaro!

Beste Grüsse


----------



## llcool13 (9. Oktober 2011)

Nette Idee, schön verwirklicht.
Daumen hoch.


----------



## dhorwyn (9. Oktober 2011)

weiß zufällig jemand wie ich die Solo-Instanz: 

"Seltsame Wohltäter" im Isental abschliessen kann? Questgeber ist Garrun. 

Man muss in einer Höhle die "Versorgungsquelle der Dunländer" finden. Ich irre schon ewig durch die Höhle nachdem ich dort andere Quests erledigt habe, kam eben diese im Anschluss und wer einfach nicht schlau...

edit: Hat sich erledigt, ist wohl ein Bug der auftritt wenn man die Kisten nicht in der von Turbine "gewünschten" Reihenfolge anklickt - falls noch jemand das Problem haben sollte...hat mich knapp ne Stunde gekostet... 

http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?424519-Odd-benefactors-How-to-complete-the-3-instances


----------



## Vaisser (10. Oktober 2011)

Jo Super Arbeit, Daumen hoch für Vetaro. Eigentlich bin ich total erstaunt wie wenig die Foren für HdRO besucht sind, weder hier noch in der Handvoll anderen Foren ist besonders viel los. Das steht im krassen Gegensatz zu dem was sich seid ftp-Start im Spiel selber tummelt. Jetzt mit der Isengard-Erweiterung sind es noch ein paar mehr als sonst. Wenn ich mal den Vergleich zu wow ziehe, wo außer den Hauptstädten, Feuerlande und Tol Barad die Gegenden nahezu menschenleer sind, tummeln sich in HdRO praktisch flächendeckend die Spieler. Sehr schöne Athmossphäre momentan im Spiel.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Oktober 2011)

In dieses forum kommen die leute nur wenn irgendwas nicht geht.


----------



## Telkir (14. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Beitrag, Vetaro. Auch wenn man ehrlich sein muss: Ein Level-Guide für Isengart ist durch die epische Quest-Reihe quasi im Spiel integriert - weswegen die auch weit weniger episch als ihre Vorgänger ausfällt. Mäh.


----------



## dd2ren (15. Oktober 2011)

Das es in Lotro Leute gibt die nach Guide spielen bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Wäre mir zu primitiv.

Und so schwer ist es ja nun wirklich nicht das man Hilfe nötig hätte.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde behaupten, so eine generelle beleidigung aller interessierten ist unangebracht.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass "Primitiv" ja wohl irgendwie gar nichts damit zu tun hat - immerhin erwähne ich die meisten quests ja nicht mal und beantworte vor allem die fragen, die im weltSNG 20 mal am tag kommen, vor allem fragen bzgl. Bugs bei denen man echt anfälle kriegen kann.

Ausserdem ist HdRO aber auch immernoch ein Spiel, das auf abgründige Art nicht erklärt, was man machen soll. Nicht jeder Spieler hat ein Auge dafür, ob "besiege die lehrlinge" ein übersetzungsfehler ist und man in wahrheit "akolyten" töten soll. 
Kämpfe wie der gegen den Leutnant liefen darauf hinaus, dass man versucht schnell genug screenshots von seinen buffs und unseren debuffs zu machen bevor alle tot sind, und die screenshots dann auszuwerten.

Und ich finde, man muss nicht von jeder 12-spieler-gruppe erwarten, dass die jemanden dabei haben, der sich so einen scheiß antut. Meiner Meinung nach ist "an irgendwas sterben wovon ich noch nichtmal weiß was ich jetzt falsch gemacht haben soll und dann ins blaue raten ob es vielleicht _das da war_" nicht das, was an HdRO spaß macht. Hilfe anzunehmen gehört zu den grundprinzipien unserer gesellschaft und ist eher fortschrittlich als primitiv.

Das heisst, einen Guide wie diesen zu lesen, damit man nicht eine stunde lang Leutnants töten und sich fragen muss, wann die befehle irgendwann mal droppen, halte ich für einen völlig legitimen Weg. Einer der Gründe, weshalb ich den Guide geschrieben habe ist, gegen diese Unsicherheit anzugehen.


----------

